

BitTitan's Code and Cocktails Open House - Etti

Once again the wizards at BitTitan have opened their doors for our third Open House and networking event - this time we&#x27;re doing Code and Cocktails!  
Please join us at our Kirkland headquarters on August 20th from 4:30pm to 6:30pm for a night of food, drink, challenges, and prizes (there has been a rumor or two about app-controlled robot and drone prizes!).  
BitTitan was voted the Best Company to Work For by both 425 Magazine and Seattle Business Magazine, and the Code and Cocktails Open House is your best chance to see why. Our hiring managers are on hand for in-person networking and resume review. An open coding challenge for aspiring developers will also be at stake for those that want to demonstrate their skills.  
4:30pm – 5:00pm: Doors open, networking available with all hiring managers
5:00pm – 6:00pm: Developer coding challenge - bring your laptop to participate
5:00 - 6:30 PM Open to all to network with hiring managers
6:30pm: Prizes awarded, closing reception<p>All interested applicants are encourage to view our open positions prior to the event at www.bittitan.com&#x2F;jobs.
From everyone here at BitTitan, we look forward to meeting with you on August 20th! 
This event is not open to outside recruiters or staffing agencies.
======
Etti
Link to the event: [http://www.eventbrite.com/e/bittitans-code-and-cocktails-
ope...](http://www.eventbrite.com/e/bittitans-code-and-cocktails-open-house-
tickets-17893668444?aff=es2)

